# Somone. . .



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Had a little too much fun today


































How you know the day was too much fun:








You make this face at the end.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww puppy in the snow! So fun!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish I had gotten pictures of him trying to herd the other dogs. . . his BC crouch is pretty intense.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

if you wanna play.. you gotta pay!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sometimes the bath is worth the fun. He's getting so big and is such a handsome boy! Even covered in dirt...:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's such a cutie! I really, really like that third picture, all the texture (and his expression) look so cool.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you! I think he is turning into quite the looker, but he is my baby so I'm kinda biased.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Huginn said:


> Thank you! I think he is turning into quite the looker, but he is my baby so I'm kinda biased.


sounds like you two are doing that bonding thing.....


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

We are bonding, now that I have time to relax and I don't have to worry about dealing with drama from the ex and have come to happy place about this school quarter.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOOO cute!!!

Reminds me of Rhett's thread when he was about the baby's age!!LOL

He is so cute, and he is quite striking!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Abi! I wanted so bad to be able to take pics of him crouching, you would have loved it. I think I need some ducks. . . he has a lot of herding drive.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He is too cute.. love the awkward puppy stage LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Thanks Abi! I wanted so bad to be able to take pics of him crouching, you would have loved it. I think I need some ducks. . . he has a lot of herding drive.



Aww....I hope you can get a picture at some point!:biggrin:

I think he looks a lot like his Daddy!


And yes, we all need ducks!!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

He is built incredibly lean, just like Jackson. He grows another two inches of leg everyday, I swear. I can't wait to get back from class and take him again today.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG. I just love Huginn. He is so dang sweet!


----------

